# Masterchef 6. Dal 22 dicembre 2016. Tv Sky. Giudici e concorrenti.



## admin (27 Novembre 2016)

Sta per iniziare la sesta stagione di Masterchef Italia, il talenti culinario più seguito della tv. La nuova stagione inizierà ufficialmente il prossimo 22 dicembre 2016.

Ufficializzati e confermati i giudici, che saranno sempre Cracco, Barbieri, Cannavacciuolo e Bastianich.

Masterchef 6 andrà in onda su Sky Uno in prima serata dal prossimo 22 dicembre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Novembre 2016)

Bah, sta cominciando a diventare ripetitivo, lo inizierò a guardare ma se rischia di finire come la scorsa edizione mollo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2016)

La scorsa edizione è stata un disastro, poco divertente e corrotta/truccata fino al midollo. Si spera in un cambiamento.


----------



## smallball (30 Novembre 2016)

dopo un'ultima edizione molto deludente e assolutamente pilotata,si spera in una gara almeno un po' piu' giusta e corretta,senza altre Liverani 2.0


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Dicembre 2016)

Ma davvero han pilotato la scorsa stagione??


----------



## Mou (15 Dicembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> dopo un'ultima edizione molto deludente e assolutamente pilotata,si spera in una gara almeno un po' piu' giusta e corretta,senza altre Liverani 2.0



Per curiosità pura: perché pilotata? In finale Erica fece meglio di Alida.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Dicembre 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Per curiosità pura: perché pilotata? In finale Erica fece meglio di Alida.



Canavacciuolo prese a cuore Erica ed era evidente. Ogni volta che discutevano si schierava apertamente influenzando anche gli altri giudici. Alida era più brava, provò piatti più complessi e Antonino glieli smontò tutti nonostante gli altri apprezzassero. 

Se non fu pilotato quello non so cosa lo è .


----------



## Mou (15 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Canavacciuolo prese a cuore Erica ed era evidente. Ogni volta che discutevano si schierava apertamente influenzando anche gli altri giudici. Alida era più brava, provò piatti più complessi e Antonino glieli smontò tutti nonostante gli altri apprezzassero.
> 
> Se non fu pilotato quello non so cosa lo è .



"Pilotato" per me significa che dall'alto stabiliscono a tavolino il vincitore. Cannavacciuolo aveva una palese simpatia per Erica, è vero, ma se ti ricordi nella riunione degli chef dopo aver assaggiati tutti i piatti i 4 giudici concordavano sul risultato, Alida grandi idee ma anche grandi buchi nell'acqua, Erica continua ed efficace. Alla fine la vittoria di Erica poteva starci, per me.


----------



## smallball (15 Dicembre 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> "Pilotato" per me significa che dall'alto stabiliscono a tavolino il vincitore. Cannavacciuolo aveva una palese simpatia per Erica, è vero, ma se ti ricordi nella riunione degli chef dopo aver assaggiati tutti i piatti i 4 giudici concordavano sul risultato, Alida grandi idee ma anche grandi buchi nell'acqua, Erica continua ed efficace. Alla fine la vittoria di Erica poteva starci, per me.



Erica in finale non ci doveva assolutamente arrivare


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2016)

up


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2017)

Dall'altro topic.



VonVittel ha scritto:


> Considerando inoltre che quest'anno abbiamo una concorrente più acida e più cattiva di quella dell'anno scorso (e ce ne vuole). In più non ha la storia strappalacrime a trascinarla in fondo, ha lasciato il marito ed è andata a convivere con un altro dopo una settimana, dai... È una poco di buono e non è neanche un granché in cucina, visti i disastri che ha combinato a volte.
> Ma niente, questa va avanti, e quando era oggettivamente per chiunque la peggiore, si mettono a dire che nessuno veniva eliminato in quella puntata.
> 
> A questo punto devo pensare che la "signorina" per farsi raccomandare deve aver "lavorato" tanto



Concordo su tutto. Indimenticabile la falsità sul rollé di coniglio sfaldato (ha preso in giro i giudici dicendo che lo aveva fatto solo per aromatizzare) , e l'uovo crudo che non hanno nemmeno assaggiato.. ma hanno annullato il punto piuttosto di darla all'altra.
Ma poi è scandaloso tutte le volte che l'hanno salvata. Ha anche saltato la prova esterna più difficile.
Dalla sua storia è poi evidente come sia... beh, non possiamo giudicare, diciamo che le piace... divertirsi. 

Quest'anno in finale ci sono due bravi papabili vincitori dall'inizio e una scandalosa. Vediamo se riescono nell'impresa di fare vincere questa insulsa.


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dall'altro topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per me vincera' Gloria...Erika 2.0...


----------



## Raryof (7 Marzo 2017)

Se non vince Cristina è scandaloso, rimane solo da capire chi arriverà in finale con lei tra l'altro e Gloria.
Praticamente Cristina ha fatto la doppietta, ha vinto la prova più difficile, è sempre stata costantemente in crescendo e dovrebbe perdere in finale?
Non capirei il programma sinceramente, ok che l'hanno buttata spesso sul ridere, linea comica, scenette divertenti ecc ecc ma lì devono scegliere il migliore e quello che è stato il più continuo in tutta l'edizione, non la tizia che ha un sogno e ha rotto balle fino alla fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2017)

Vince Valerio, mi era simpatico e sono soddisfatto.

Vittoria tutto sommato che ci sta, ma poteva vincere anche Cristina e non ci sarebbe stato niente da dire.

Non so che caspita c'entrava la terza arpia in finale, ma alla fine è stata umiliata con due piatti pessimi degni di lei. Bene così, l'importante era solo non vincesse.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2017)

Finalmente premiato il talento. Grande Valerio.


----------



## mrsmit (10 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vince Valerio, mi era simpatico e sono soddisfatto.
> 
> Vittoria tutto sommato che ci sta, ma poteva vincere anche Cristina e non ci sarebbe stato niente da dire.
> 
> Non so che caspita c'entrava la terza arpia in finale, ma alla fine è stata umiliata con due piatti pessimi degni di lei. Bene così, l'importante era solo non vincesse.



Sulla prova di accesso alla finale probabilmete il piatto peggiore era quello di Cristina, ma per il percorso fatto non meritava di uscire e poi una finale Valerio - Gloria avrebbe visto la facile vittoria del ragazzo.
Contentissimo per la vittoria di Valerio, il suo menù era bello da vedere e con ingredienti per nulla banali.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Finalmente una vittoria degna dopo le follie della passata edizione


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2017)

Complimenti a Gloria che in finale s'è vista sputare il risotto da Barbieri.


----------

